# Spare clips for aquarium lids.



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

Anyone know where I can buy some spare clips to hold a glass lid on a rimless tank? Or how to make one from something from somewhere like Home Depot? Doesn't even have to match the ones I'm replacing which is for an Eheim aquastyle tank.

For some reason I can't find a way to contact them for more. Their website contact link doesn't work!


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

How many mm thickness is your tank? Both me and Canadian Aquatics (Mykiss) have but we both carry different sizes for rimless tanks.


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

It's 6mm. Jiang, do you have a photo of your clip? Thanks.


----------



## Mykiss (Apr 22, 2010)

We've got some available.They are $10 a set


----------



## gmann (Mar 26, 2013)

do you still have these? im looking for 8-10mm

thanks


----------

